# Kp Singh From India



## Kp Singh (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello everyone, just joined today, still trying to figure out these tools.
I am a Music Producer and like to make Fusions. World Music & Classical Music are 2 of my favourite genre amongst Indian classical, Rock and a couple of others. 

Looking forward to learn a lot and help others as much as i can.


----------



## tav.one (Jun 23, 2018)

Welcome Kp, happy to see you here.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 23, 2018)

Welcome Kp!


----------



## Kp Singh (Jun 24, 2018)

tav.one said:


> Welcome Kp, happy to see you here.


Thanks bhaji.


----------



## Kp Singh (Jun 24, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Welcome Kp!


Thank you


----------

